# Talk Backwards. Comedy song Talk Backwards by Steve Goodman.



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## MrJim (Jul 7, 2014)

I love Steve Goodman!!! What a tragic loss when he died way too young.

I'm not a baseball fan & therefore not a Cubs fan either, but I love this song & video.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

MrJim said:


> I love Steve Goodman!!! What a tragic loss when he died way too young.
> 
> I'm not a baseball fan & therefore not a Cubs fan either, but I love this song & video.




Thanks for that one MrJim!  That was great!!


----------

